# I want to make a nsfw doujin. Ideas?



## juiceboxbunny (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello! Im JuiceboxBunny 
Userpage of juiceboxbunny -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
And i kinda wanna make a sexy doujin. Problem is, i am kinda bad at writing and have like little to no ideas. 
I was wondering if any of you lovelies out there would like to share ideas?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 5, 2017)

Since when is good writing needed for adult comics? it's welcome but not necessarily required, clearly. Some might even argue that story altogether is irrelevant depending on your demographic and subject; if the comic is just for sexy visuals, then there's nothing wrong with that. You don't even need dialogue. if you really want to draw something sexy with some amount of continuity, then just come up with a basic story with a couple of characters who eventually bump uglies. Start off by designing some simple one-time-use characters so there's no pressure to keep them, send them on a date and have it end in sexy times. Keep the story short, self-contained and keep it under 12 pages. if you like what you make then continue and the story will write itself.

There's nothing wrong with drawing sexy things for the sake of drawing sexy things.
Truth is, sometimes writing a ham-fisted story to justify the visuals can _kill_ the mood.


----------



## juiceboxbunny (Apr 5, 2017)

Good point, and well made. I guess i just felt the need to have some continuity and concept so i would feel a little less awkward drawing the deed. Also looking for and hoping people would read and enjoy what i made was another drive. Because I dont care what anyone says, praise does help artists keep their spirits up and continue drawing. ;3


----------



## Xing Tian (Apr 5, 2017)

Give it the same plot of a haram anime and you'll be fine XD


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 5, 2017)

juiceboxbunny said:


> Good point, and well made. I guess i just felt the need to have some continuity and concept so i would feel a little less awkward drawing the deed.


Truth be told, i sort of had the same idea when i started my webcomic; i wanted a strong story to justify the characters' romance. in the end, i'd like to think i have a good story developing (albeit slowly) but for the sexy time bits, i didn't need to inject much plot. There simply wasn't a point. Now i illustrate the sexy bits _separate_ from the main story arc. Readers can read the PG13 parts completely separate from the X rated pages and vice-versa. For the sexy bits, the plot isn't important and for the main plot, the sexy times are loosely censored, implied or toned down.

if you simply put together a short story for fap's sake, who knows, you might develop the characters a toned-down side plot.
if you wrote a compelling story first, you might find it difficult to write the sex into the plot. it may not feel genuine.

Either way, you have a cute style to your art. Let me see what you put together.


----------



## juiceboxbunny (Apr 5, 2017)

Haha, i will do my best! I genuinely want to come up with something enjoyable to read so i think i will take my time. Thank you for your support! It means a lot to me. C; ill be sure to check out your stuff when I have some time to devote to it.


----------



## juiceboxbunny (Apr 5, 2017)

Xing Tian said:


> Give it the same plot of a haram anime and you'll be fine XD


But who actually likes harem anime? Rofl jk xD


----------



## lajm (Apr 8, 2017)

epic idea: two people have.... SEX *dramatic music*


----------



## Mary11 (May 25, 2017)

I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Xing Tian (May 25, 2017)

honestly i dont think heram anime are good without a good emount of good action in it

just my preference


----------

